# Best way to move up the ladder?



## SoftlinesSallie (Feb 23, 2020)

I was hired in style in October last year (still new blood, I know) and I'd really like to stick with the company. I'm in school to be a PTA, but after finding out that ETLs can make upwards of $26 dollars an hour? That's more than I'd make after getting out of school plus less student loan payments. I'm not going to lie, money is an incentive. I have loan payments and bills, but besides that, I really do love what I've experienced so far with this company and I have other supervisor/retail experience that I feel could help me be successful.

My question is, would I be better off going through something like the ETL Internship or applying for a TL and then working my way up? I've already applied for the internship, but I've yet to hear anything back. I was thinking of just working my way up with a Team Lead job slowly, but I had a coworker warn me that Target doesn't like to hire from within and I'll make way less due to wage caps. 

Is there anyone who's been down this road with advice?


----------



## OneGoodEar (Feb 23, 2020)

Sorry, but I misread the subject in the literal sense. 😂 Anyway, get your degree then get promote to etl.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2020)

Stay in school. Internship wont happen till summer.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 23, 2020)

for internal promotions:
Unfortunately, History has shown that in most stores knowledge, experience and ability are not requirements.  
Kissing ETL/SD/DTL butt is the best way. Being attractive speeds the process.
That’s just what I’ve heard - but ASANTS - wish you the best.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Feb 23, 2020)

That $26.00 an hour dwindles when you are working 14 - 18 hour days, five days a week. Our newest ETL is in the building around 3:00 am & doesn't leave most days until 7 or 8 pm. Not much of a work/life balance.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 23, 2020)

If you’re coming in at 3am and don’t leave till 7pm or 8pm every day, there’s either a really broken process where they think they need to be there that long or it’s by choice but that’s not the norm for most ETLs.


----------



## cobycord (Feb 23, 2020)

Could have completely changed but out early LOD ETL would come in at 7 and leave around 3or330


----------



## Walmart (Feb 23, 2020)

If you want to become an ETL quicker you can go the internship route. But I feel lately in the last 2 years that Target now prefers to hire from within. The only downside is that you have to be really good at what you do and normally this will takes years and years of experience. We have 4 TL move up to ETL with a minimum of 5 years with Target.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Feb 24, 2020)

Walmart said:


> If you want to become an ETL quicker you can go the internship route. But I feel lately in the last 2 years that Target now prefers to hire from within. The only downside is that you have to be really good at what you do and normally this will takes years and years of experience. We have 4 TL move up to ETL with a minimum of 5 years with Target.



Our district is the opposite. In over a decade at my store, I have seen one TL promoted to ETL & maybe 6 or 7 team members promoted to TL.


----------



## SilentCrow (Feb 24, 2020)

The company is moving more towards internal promotions to ETLs. Before it was basically get a degree and apply and they usually end up failing.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 24, 2020)

Few internal promotions at my store, three TLs to ETL and six TMs to TL that I remember in over ten years. Two of the promotions went to the same person, so eight people were promoted and of those promotions five people left for greener pastures. Externals were coming and going like a revolving door in the last few years.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 24, 2020)

SoftlinesSallie said:


> I was hired in style in October last year (still new blood, I know) and I'd really like to stick with the company. I'm in school to be a PTA, but after finding out that ETLs can make upwards of $26 dollars an hour? That's more than I'd make after getting out of school plus less student loan payments. I'm not going to lie, money is an incentive. I have loan payments and bills, but besides that, I really do love what I've experienced so far with this company and I have other supervisor/retail experience that I feel could help me be successful.
> 
> My question is, would I be better off going through something like the ETL Internship or applying for a TL and then working my way up? I've already applied for the internship, but I've yet to hear anything back. I was thinking of just working my way up with a Team Lead job slowly, but I had a coworker warn me that Target doesn't like to hire from within and I'll make way less due to wage caps.
> 
> Is there anyone who's been down this road with advice?


Internship will get you promoted faster.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 25, 2020)

Three points of contact.

Sorry.


----------

